# lost our first baby to miscarriage yesterday



## MTMiller (Feb 6, 2010)

UPDATE: 12/12/10 (POST 45)

The last several weeks have been a roller coaster ride for me.  We found out we were pregnant with our first baby on January 4.  We were trying to conceive for a few months and very excited that we were going to be parents.

During a routine 9 week exam at the OB yesterday we found out the baby didn't make it.  My heart sank when the ultrasound tech said there is no heartbeat on the baby.  It is so crazy because we just saw movement and a heartbeat on the ultrasound last week and everything was good.

I know God has a plan for us but it sure does hurt and we are so disappointed.


----------



## dawg2 (Feb 6, 2010)

I know it is tough, but sometimes it happens when something goes wrong.  Be supportive of your wife and be there for her.  It seems to be tougher for them.  Prayers sent for you guys...don't give up.


----------



## redneckcamo (Feb 6, 2010)

dawg2 said:


> I know it is tough, but sometimes it happens when something goes wrong.  Be supportive of your wife and be there for her.  It seems to be tougher for them.  Prayers sent for you guys...don't give up.



very good advice !!

She will definitely need your strength in this !! 

We went thru this about 10 years ago ....my wife still gets depressed about it .....


----------



## gtparts (Feb 6, 2010)

dawg2 said:


> I know it is tough, but sometimes it happens when something goes wrong.  Be supportive of your wife and be there for her.  It seems to be tougher for them.  Prayers sent for you guys...don't give up.



X2  Been there many years ago. One of the most difficult times in our marriage. Prayers sent, too.


----------



## CUTT'EM 76 (Feb 6, 2010)

*sorry*

I've been there too.Things happen for a reason although we don't always understand why.It makes me mad to think about people that have been blessed w/ a baby and decide to abort it because it doesn't fit in their lifestyle.Prayers sent.


----------



## MudDucker (Feb 7, 2010)

Prayer sent.


----------



## georgia357 (Feb 7, 2010)

redneckcamo said:


> She will definitely need your strength in this !!



So true.  Prayers sent for you and your wife.


----------



## livin outdoors (Feb 7, 2010)

Praying for you and your wife now.Be strong and know that God is in control and he is always on time.


----------



## Forgiven (Feb 7, 2010)

Prayers for both of you.


----------



## SissyHunter (Feb 7, 2010)

It's almost 15 years to the day that we experienced the same thing. To love a child that was only existing for such a short time (only weeks) is natural. I love the one we lost as much as if it had been born and lived.

My heart and prayers are with you, your wife, and family.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Feb 7, 2010)

I know that has to be very hard buddy.  Keep your head up and push on through it.  Life throws many challenges your way. Be strong for your wife.  I will keep you and your wife in my prayers.


----------



## MTMiller (Feb 7, 2010)

Thanks guys for all of your prayers and encouragement.  It does help to vent about it.  I know God has a plan and will see us through this difficult time.


----------



## THREEJAYS (Feb 7, 2010)

So sorry to hear,prayers sent for ya'll


----------



## Inthegarge (Feb 7, 2010)

Sorry for your loss and praying for your family...................RW


----------



## Sic 'Em (Feb 7, 2010)

Sorry to hear this, man.


----------



## deadend (Feb 7, 2010)

I've been exactly in your shoes and found out during a 9 week exam that baby didn't make it.  It hurts but the good lord has a plan that it fits into.  I had no idea miscarriage was so common until after ours when a LOT of friends and family told us of their miscarriages.


----------



## southwoodshunter (Feb 7, 2010)

Prayers sent  I worked for 5 years for an OB/Gyn and saw this happen so many times, as well as experiencing it myself. 
very hard to face, but as you say God has a plan, and my understanding is sometimes the body has a way of knowing something isn't right. 
lost one 7/95 conceived my 13 year old in 11/95.. pregnancy was great, no problems. 
Wishing you lots of luck .


----------



## Doyle (Feb 7, 2010)

We were there too.  Hang in there.   We had a couple of early miscarriages but worked through them and our kids are now 23 and 15.  I know it's tough now, but it will all be worth it when your first kid is born.


----------



## tybalt6691 (Feb 7, 2010)

Prayers go out to you and your wife.


----------



## Eddy M. (Feb 7, 2010)

so sorry


----------



## Hawk9807 (Feb 7, 2010)

Thoughts and prayers out for you and your wife.  We went through the same thing fifteen years ago.  My wife was three months pregnant when the miscarriage happened.  We were devestated to say the least.  Stay as strong as you can and be there for your wife.  We now have two wonderful daughters and cherish each and every day we have with them.


----------



## Headsortails (Feb 7, 2010)

You have my sympathy. My wife miscarried twice. But after each one she had a healthy child. I always comforted myself with the thought that God had a plan for each of my children and things were not going as planned so he just started over. I hope this gives you and your wife some comfort. God bless you both.


----------



## Laman (Feb 7, 2010)

As others have so amply stated above have faith and be strong for your wife.  Miscarriages are much more common than many young people realize. From 1980-1984 my wife had 5 miscarriages and a stillborn at 6months but she refused to give up and now we have a 25 and a 23 year old daughter who make life worth living.  

Good luck to you and your wife in the future.


----------



## Sargent (Feb 7, 2010)

My wife's college roommate had this happen in 08.  

In December 09, she gave birth to a very healthy daughter.

Our prayers are with you.


----------



## goob (Feb 7, 2010)

prayers sent!


----------



## MTMiller (Feb 7, 2010)

I am truly overwhelmed with all the kind words and support!  Thanks to you all and may God bless each and every one of you.  It gives me great hope and strength to know how many people have gone through the same thing my wife and I are now and persevered through it.


----------



## Ronnie T (Feb 7, 2010)

Whether we like it or not, miscarrages are a part of having babies.  Rest up and have another try at it.
My wife and I lost one during birth.
My daughter had 6 before she gave birth to my grandson.
Trust God.


----------



## Goatwoman (Feb 7, 2010)

*Prayers*

Prayers are sent ! Just being there for your wife right now will mean the world to her . I have had 2 miscarriages and we now have 3 healthy children . 
     Patience and prayer are  the key to getting through this right now .


----------



## Brassman (Feb 8, 2010)

You are in our thoughts & prayers.  Hopefully, this will bring you & your wife closer together & make your marriage stronger.  Take care.


----------



## tell sackett (Feb 8, 2010)

I won't try to add to the wise words of those who have been there, but please remember that the same God who's with us on the mountain top is with us in the valley.
Prayers added.


----------



## Dog Hunter (Feb 8, 2010)

I know this has to be tough.   Lost what would have been a little brother when I was 15.  Have had friends go through the same thing, but later have a baby.  Just remember she REALLY needs you right now.   Stay strong for her.


----------



## Paymaster (Feb 8, 2010)

I am so sorry. My Prayers are added for you and your wife.


----------



## BRIAN1 (Feb 8, 2010)

Sorry to hear that. My prayers go out.

Brian1


----------



## injun joe (Feb 8, 2010)

My prayers for you , Buddy. Keep your head up.


----------



## Jeffriesw (Feb 8, 2010)

Prayers for you and your Family. Keep your eyes firmly on Christ and your arms around each other very tightly, He will not leave of forsake you.


----------



## FIRSTSHOT (Feb 8, 2010)

Very sorry for your loss. May god bless you and your wife.


----------



## ignition07 (Feb 18, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss.  Keep your head up, literally and continue to pray and thank God for all your blessings and for your wife.  Together with God, you two can get through this and have another one if it's His will.  I can't imagine what you're going through, but I said a prayer for y'all.


----------



## kayakingbyu (Feb 18, 2010)

Prayers sent!!Haven't experienced it first hand but had a really close buddy and his wife go through and it was hard just be there for your wife and good luck with things to come


----------



## jonkayak (Feb 18, 2010)

Prayers sent.


----------



## speedcop (Feb 18, 2010)

*Keep the faith*

I take from your post your a man of God. Good! The worst is behind you knowing that he who sits on the throne is still in charge. He will comfort you, and in time heal you both. We sometimes seem to forget that we are on Gods schedule, not the other way around. Take comfort my friend, as hard as it may be now, that your child is at the feet of Jesus, will never suffer, or shed a tear and will be waiting for you both when he calls you home. Keep the faith!


----------



## MTMiller (Feb 21, 2010)

Thanks ya'll for all the prayers and support.  We are doing well and taking things one day at a time.  My wife has good days and bad ones but I know that is to be expected.  We are humbled by all the support we have received.


----------



## snuffy (Feb 21, 2010)

So sorry for yall’s loss.
Lost my first grand baby that way. My daughter was pregnant again within a year and everything went fine. She now has three.
My prayers are with you both.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 21, 2010)

MTMiller said:


> Thanks ya'll for all the prayers and support.  We are doing well and taking things one day at a time.  My wife has good days and bad ones but I know that is to be expected.  We are humbled by all the support we have received.



One day at a time is the only way to take it.  Stay there for her and take time for yourself as well.  You couldn't have found a better place for help & support than here, I can promise you that!!  Good Luck & May God Bless you both!


----------



## stepup (Mar 3, 2010)

I know its hard. Me and my wife went through it when she was pregnant the first time. We weren't planning it but when we found out she was pregnant we both were very happy. At about the same time as ya'll did we found out from the Ultra Sound that the baby didn't make it. It was very hard and my wife was extremely depressed. After the Miscarriage we decided to try to have a child then and when she got pregnant the second time everything went great. Just make sure to be very supportive of her. My wife tryed to find every way in the world to blame herself for the miscarriage happening in the first place and you just have to do everything possible to let her know it is all in Gods plan. We no have a 2 year old little girl that is spoiled rotten, mean as a striped snake, and has her daddy wrapped around her finger. Just do what ever it takes to help your wife because after the Miscarriage our marriage was the worst it had ever been and stayed that way until she was pregnant again. Now our marriage is great and our little girl is here and growing every day. I will keep you in my prayers.


----------



## MTMiller (Dec 13, 2010)

It has been a tough year.  We got pregnant again in August and lost the second one two weeks later.  It happened earlier than the first but still was no fun and another terrible experience.

Now we just found out we are pregnant again for the 3rd time.  We sure hope this one sticks.  I have been praying so much.  It is tough to stay positive because of the first two.  

Thank you all for your support and prayers!!


----------



## Paymaster (Dec 13, 2010)

Prayers are added.


----------



## Ronnie T (Dec 13, 2010)

I've sent you a pm and I've included you in my prayers.


----------



## ronpasley (Dec 13, 2010)

will keep you in my prayers


----------



## Jasper (Dec 14, 2010)

Prayers sent!


----------



## HawgWild23 (Dec 14, 2010)

prayer sent.


----------



## BRANCHWYNN (Dec 14, 2010)

may GOD build a hedge around you and your family, give you comfort and peace. I am glad to see that you realize this too.


----------



## Gabassmaster (Dec 14, 2010)

MT: God protects his young ones not in the age of accountability. You will see your baby in heaven, im praying for you


----------



## Land45 (Dec 14, 2010)

livin outdoors said:


> Praying for you and your wife now.Be strong and know that God is in control and he is always on time.



X2...This is a time for you and your wife to be even closer, to each other and to God.


----------



## love the woods (Dec 26, 2010)

prayers sent for you and your wife.


----------



## Ronnie T (Dec 26, 2010)

Still in my prayers.


----------



## BRIAN1 (Dec 26, 2010)

My prayers are sent.


----------



## onemoretime (Dec 26, 2010)

prayers for u


----------



## CAL (Dec 26, 2010)

MTMiller said:


> UPDATE: 12/12/10 (POST 45)
> 
> The last several weeks have been a roller coaster ride for me.  We found out we were pregnant with our first baby on January 4.  We were trying to conceive for a few months and very excited that we were going to be parents.
> 
> ...



This happened to us some 45 years ago tour Dr.was an old head in the community and I will always remember his comment "this is Gods way of taking care of something not perfect".Our next two were perfect.Hold to your faith and know you are not alone!


----------



## mattech (Dec 27, 2010)

prayers added, this can be very dramatic for women. My wife lost a lifelong friend, because they found out within a week of each other and her friend miscarried and it just tore her up hearing from my wife about all the things involved. She eventually just kinda disapeared, they still talk, but very rarely. Like others have stated, Always stay positive for your wife and just put it in gods hands. Hopefully god will have the same plans as ya'll do for this one.


----------



## Wade95 (Dec 27, 2010)

Lost our first as well. Sorry for your loss. Be strong for one another. We went on to have two beautiful kids after, so there is still hope.


----------



## biggtruxx (Dec 27, 2010)

My wife and I are going through that as we speak. I am sitting here in her doc's office today is the day they are to schedule a DNC if things haven't changed! Praying for you buddy! May god bless you!


----------



## BoozerJeff (Dec 27, 2010)

I hope he/she is a healthy baby for you.  Prayers coming your way.


----------



## tomtlb66 (Dec 28, 2010)

prayers have been sent, I know what your going thru, God bless


----------



## MsFit (Dec 28, 2010)

I'll keep you, your wife, and your precious baby in my prayers.  We might not understand why things happen, but trust that God has his reasons for everything.  It might be the time wasn't right or it might be just to strengthen the bond between you and your wife.  Keep the faith and really be there for your wife because she needs you.


----------



## MsFit (Dec 28, 2010)

biggtruxx said:


> My wife and I are going through that as we speak. I am sitting here in her doc's office today is the day they are to schedule a DNC if things haven't changed! Praying for you buddy! May god bless you!



Prayers for you and your family, too!


----------



## lablover (Jan 19, 2011)

Prayers sent.
The same thing happened to me at 8 weeks.  The doctor told me that was Gods way of taking care of the not so perfect.  Hope God will bless you and your family.


----------



## crackerdave (Jan 19, 2011)

Prayers sent. 

You might be surprised how many members here have had the same troubles.


----------



## Greaserbilly (Jan 19, 2011)

prayer sent.
That's a tough thing to swallow. Hang in there.


----------



## jonkayak (Jan 19, 2011)

Prayers sent for you, the mother, and the little one.


----------



## MTMiller (Jan 21, 2011)

Thank you all for your continued prayers and kind words!

We are currently coming up on 11 weeks with the 3rd pregnancy and so far everything looks great.  We are really hoping God has it in his plan for this one to be healthy throughout the pregnancy.  The doctor says if we make it to week 13 the chances of another miscarriage will decrease substantially.

Ya'll have been a true blessing to us.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jan 21, 2011)

MTMiller said:


> Thank you all for your continued prayers and kind words!
> 
> We are currently coming up on 11 weeks with the 3rd pregnancy and so far everything looks great.  We are really hoping God has it in his plan for this one to be healthy throughout the pregnancy.  The doctor says if we make it to week 13 the chances of another miscarriage will decrease substantially.
> 
> Ya'll have been a true blessing to us.



You're just about to the safety point. Congratulations. I went through the same thing after having my first child. I had two miscarriages, and both of them just about destroyed me. Docs told me it might be the end of trying for me. I am currently around 12 weeks pregnant myself.

Good luck and prayers are on their way. Make sure to keep us updated!


----------



## CAL (Jan 21, 2011)

Still in my thoughts and prayers,you too CortGirl.Waiting on pictures of beautiful babies.Hold to ya Faith!


----------



## T.P. (Jan 21, 2011)

MTMiller said:


> Thank you all for your continued prayers and kind words!
> 
> We are currently coming up on 11 weeks with the 3rd pregnancy and so far everything looks great.  We are really hoping God has it in his plan for this one to be healthy throughout the pregnancy.  The doctor says if we make it to week 13 the chances of another miscarriage will decrease substantially.
> 
> Ya'll have been a true blessing to us.



Hang in there. My wife and I went through 3 miscarriages before our little girl was born. It was a rough several years but the end result was worth it (See avatar).

Good luck and God Bless you and yours.



CortGirl said:


> You're just about to the safety point. Congratulations. I went through the same thing after having my first child. I had two miscarriages, and both of them just about destroyed me. Docs told me it might be the end of trying for me. I am currently around 12 weeks pregnant myself.
> 
> Good luck and prayers are on their way. Make sure to keep us updated!



Congrats and prayers for you too!


----------



## Chris S. (Jan 21, 2011)

Prayers sent M.T.................may God bless you with a healthy, happy newborn.....Hang in there and be positive....things sound like they are much better for you guys.


----------



## cddogfan1 (Feb 2, 2011)

Prayers sent.  Wnet throught the same thing me and the wife lost the first 2.  Third time was a charm.  She just turned 2.  4th time went fine also.  He is 6 months.  God does have a plan hang in there.


----------



## lablover (Feb 2, 2011)

Praying all is well


----------



## Barry Duggan (Feb 2, 2011)

Hang in there. My sister had three miscarriages, and was told she would never make it to full term. The fourth time around, she had twins...a boy and a girl.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Feb 2, 2011)

Prayers sent.


----------



## MTMiller (Feb 5, 2011)

CortGirl - I will be praying for you.  I'm looking forward to seeing your picture of a beautiful healthy baby come August.

Thank you all!  I'm happy to report the end of the first trimester appointment went well for us.  The baby is growing just as expected.  We go back again the first week in March to find out if its a boy or girl.  I can't wait!


----------



## T.P. (Feb 5, 2011)

You can't see it but I have two thumbs up, well done!


----------



## Ronnie T (Feb 6, 2011)

MTMiller said:


> CortGirl - I will be praying for you.  I'm looking forward to seeing your picture of a beautiful healthy baby come August.
> 
> Thank you all!  I'm happy to report the end of the first trimester appointment went well for us.  The baby is growing just as expected.  We go back again the first week in March to find out if its a boy or girl.  I can't wait!



Man I think I got a little something in my eye.


----------

